# Dried mud mud pump



## Slyslinger (Jan 29, 2016)

I have about an inch and a half of hot 90 dried at the tip of my mud pump right where the screen filter is, is there anything that I can soak it in to dissolve joint compound that won't harm the actual tool itself


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Slyslinger said:


> I have about an inch and a half of hot 90 dried at the tip of my mud pump right where the screen filter is, is there anything that I can soak it in to dissolve joint compound that won't harm the actual tool itself


U say the screen filter, So that's the bottom of the pump?
If so take out the bolts and knock the end off and take it apart an chip away at the setting compound!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I think I would be stripping and cleaning the whole pump because the set mud won't be just at the inlet.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Happened to me once as well but it was the whole pump full and goose neck, Easy enough, Like Vanman said, Take the bottom off and start picking, Get the nut off the bottom of the plunger and pull that whole rod out and keep chipping, Gooseneck was a nightmare, Piece of wire and just keep poking it it.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Get a bucket warmer. Hot hot water will soften, not completely, but enough to help.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I find a bit of spray oil helps break it down a bit too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Clamp in a vise or something similar, and bust the worst of it off with a screw driver/chisel. Then soak, chip, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Slyslinger (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks guys I was able to get it off I do believe that it was dried as far as taking the bottom off but I poured some apple cider vinegar down the tube and let it sit for a while and then I took a metal rod and was tapping around the edge where it was seeping through and it eventually fell out and I was able to get the rest of it off really appreciate everyone's input


----------



## Custom Drywall (Jun 23, 2015)

I had that happen to my old pump with regular mud. Could not get the tube off to break it down and clean the whole thing. Ended up heating with a torch to get to tube off. Lesson learned the hard way. Clean the tools!!!


----------

